# Africa Reviews for August 2007



## KristinB (Aug 8, 2007)

*Updated:*

Dikhololo
Brits, South Africa
Review by: Paul Troutner


----------



## KristinB (Aug 22, 2007)

*New:*

The Peninsula
Cape Town, South Africa
Review by: Bruno Belanger

*Updated:*

Kruger Park Lodge
Hazyview, South Africa
Review by: Name Withheld


----------

